# Is Wisteria poisoness to sheep?



## RustyDHart

I was just wondering if it's poisoness to sheep/poultry...I want to transplant some more and it could expand to the sheep pasture...the area is close.   I did think it would look nice growing on the poultry fenced yards.  Thanks


----------



## RustyDHart

I just found out in BYC that IT IS toxic to livestock...esp.   ...the seed pods and leaves....  Just thought I'd pass this on to others who may want to landscape or add some color to their fences.   Regards,   Rusty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]  Not Wisterias...but I think the Lilacs will add some color too.


----------



## Bossroo

Oleander is another killer... 3 leaves will kill a child,   7 leaves will kill a sheep or goat.  10-12 leaves a cow or horse.


----------



## RustyDHart

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Oleander is another killer... 3 leaves will kill a child,   7 leaves will kill a sheep or goat.  10-12 leaves a cow or horse.


I know....I have two Spanish, scented Oleanders that I don't keep at the farm....the double peach smelling flowers are inviting...they do look appetizing.  Thanks for sharing...      Lupines,  Rhododendrons,  Azaleas,  and dried Cherry tree leaves are all VERY bad for sheep too....I almost lost a nice ewe to a Rhododendron.


----------

